# Dear John



## hickslawns

Anybody else get their "Dear John" letter from WM? We have on two of our stores so far. I really hope one of my local competitors took up USM at the prices they were offering. Not to sound like a vulture, but if they were dumb enough to sign on at those prices then they are just going to put themselves out of business. Life goes on. Hang in there fellas!


----------



## hickslawns

62 views and not a reply? Wow. I hope you guys are receiving your phone calls from WM today. I have received two so far asking me to continue service. Apparently the USM/WM honeymoon was a short one. Hang in there fellas! This is going to be an interesting year! Sure glad I refused to sign on with USM and refused their "Non-compete clause". Life is good today!


----------



## rsweeper

So, is that just in your area, or all states that you have heard this about.


----------



## hickslawns

I don't know how that is going to work. i am getting phone calls to continue service and/or submit bids again directly to WM. That is all that matters to me. I wish I could be more helpful for some of you guys in other parts of the country. I guess I just wanted to post in efforts to encourage some of you guys that have had the unpleasant dealings with USM. Let USM fall! Hopefully some of the other corporations will take notice and follow suit. It is not just USM that is ruining the market, it is all the nationals. I honestly only have one that i will work for. Their numbers are not where they should be but we can still make a small profit working for them.


----------



## Camden

I think I'll swing into WM to chat with the manager again. Last time he and I spoke he said he couldn't do anything because USM had control. If that's changed I'd like to see if I can get my foot in the door. I have one sweeper I could dedicate just to their lot.


----------



## shooters480

Info I got was usm sweeping fired in 14 states. Info from World sweeper . com website. Sure wish they would include N.C.


----------



## rsweeper

As said before......Dont work for them and dont sign stupid contracts and USM will go away.
Now the question.....If you signed there contract, they got fired, but you signed a non compete for 2 years, can you get your job back without breaking the contract??????? Sure glad we didnt sign it!!!


----------



## Dwan

http://www.worldsweeper.com/Industry/USMWalMartDissolved4.11.html

try cut and paste if this don't work
http://www.worldsweeper.com/Industry/USMWalMartDissolved4.11.html


----------



## hickslawns

I am already getting calls from other Maintenance companies. ugh


----------



## Camden

hickslawns;1275318 said:


> I am already getting calls from other Maintenance companies. ugh


USM probably changed their name already :crying:


----------



## KBTConst

So does everyone think that WM will go through another maintenance company or just do it them self's?


----------



## hickslawns

> So does everyone think that WM will go through another maintenance company or just do it them self's?


I would think the managers would want it in house. But then again, read your tag line:


> Common sense isn't so common anymore!


Hard saying. Month to month contracts is what we were told. Taking bids again. Maintenance companies makes me scratch my head. Are they awarding these out to maintenance companies again or are the maintenance companies simply swarming in like vultures hoping to pick over the carnage USM left behind?

Baffling part to me is how WM has saved money and made money by eliminating the middle man for years. Now they are putting a middle man in there? It just doesn't make sense. I would venture to say (strictly a guess on my part with nothing to back it up) I bet USM cost them more money than they saved. Just a guess. I know the slips and falls at our locals went up drastically in the first month of winter alone. I don't see slips and falls with sweeping contractors involved rising dramatically, but I know they had to with the snow guys last winter. Hopefully this will be noted in their meetings and they think long and hard before using another maintenance company.


----------



## clcms

I'm in central Ky and Usm took over March 20. Hickslawn how long was Usm in control before you got your phone call?


----------



## hickslawns

> I'm in central Ky and Usm took over March 20. Hickslawn how long was Usm in control before you got your phone call?


They took over snow at the start of last winter. Were supposed to start sweeping/lawn/landscape today. WM cut them off before they took over 100% in my area. Not sure about any other locations.


----------



## clcms

QUOTE=hickslawns;1275901]They took over snow at the start of last winter. Were supposed to start sweeping/lawn/landscape today. WM cut them off before they took over 100% in my area. Not sure about any other locations.[/QUOT.w. 

What state are you in?


----------



## clcms

What state are you in?


----------



## clcms

*goodbye usm*

I just confirmed from a rep with Usm and Walmart mgr that as of May 30th there will be no contract between Walmart and Usm for ANY service.ussmileyflag That's some great news for all of us!


----------



## hickslawns

Might vary from State to State, region to region, or even district to district. I received my last "Un-Dear John" phone call tonight. That manager was out on vacation last week and called me today to confirm we are to continue services. Tonight would have been our first night to miss service. Looks like we are not going to miss a day! Woohoo!


----------



## shooters480

Phillip

Anybody hearing of Wal Mart locations cutting the new poor service sweepers loose sooner than May 30. We got eight Wal Marts that would love to start tomorrow.


----------



## rsweeper

According to what we have been told, walmart has to use the contractors that are in place already here untill May 30th, then they can change. We were told to restart our old Walmarts as of June 1 because of this. Sure glad I didnt sign that non compete contract.


----------



## hickslawns

> Phillip
> 
> Anybody hearing of Wal Mart locations cutting the new poor service sweepers loose sooner than May 30. We got eight Wal Marts that would love to start tomorrow.
> Reply With Quote


shooters480- All I have to go on is what info I have received on the stores we service. I certainly can't speak for WM or USM. Like I said, it could vary across the country. I am only speculating. We have confirmed 2/3 stores we have back and the third I have spoken with/submitted a bid again, and waiting to hear back from. Talked to another friend tonight that got his 3 stores back. He is also in Ohio. Best I can tell you is talk to your managers and ask how it is affecting the stores you maintain. Good luck.


----------



## Dwan

Phill, were you able to adjust your price to reflect the work you preform? Hopefuly doing away with the middle man should be in your favor.


----------



## cranky1111

*Theyre out*

Two of my managers have confirmed May 30 last day for USM-- Have plans to meet this week ...


----------



## hickslawns

Good luck Cranky1111! I hope you retain your stores.


----------



## SteveR

I am hearing that the manager is to get month to month pricing and wait to see what the mother ship does. But it will not be USM...I hope that they got their only taste of the nationals, one good thing is that the first they tried failed so if they do shop they will do it with a bad taste in their mouth..


----------



## shooters480

To All Ref. Wal Mart /USM

My prior eight Wal Marts are following home office instructions in contracting their prior sweeping, landscape, & pressure washing vendor. Pricing was not a problem. We agreed to return at our before usm prices beginning 5/31/11. This is southeastern N.C. Hello Wal Mart, Kiss My A_ _ usm.


----------



## shooters480

*Wal Mart/USM termination notice*

Anybody know if usm has notified any of its new vendors about the Wal Mart contract termination?


----------

